# Reputable Alabama Breeder



## obrienwspt (Jun 6, 2012)

I was wondering if anybody has any experience or knowledge on Summer Brook Acres English Golden Retrievers in Alabama. Summer Brook English Golden Retrievers

My wife and I are starting a search for puppy, and we prefer the paler goldens so we have been mainly looking at the English/European lines. Her family has a wonderful dog from Creekstone Retrievers, but after doing some additional research and reading some threads on them I feel they are too risky to purchase from them again.

If anybody has any other recommendations for breeders in the southeast area then that would be much appreciated. Like I said we are just starting our search and are really looking to actually get the dog about a year from now.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I am a complete novice, just a simple pet owner, but from what I glanced at on the website, it appears the dogs have all of the clearances (hips, elbows, heart, eye) that are required and they're up to date when needed (i.e. eyes).


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, I'm so glad you're giving yourself plenty of time to research, a puppy search is a fun project ! It's also smart to be an informed consumer.

I looked at the website you linked to, great that they do all 4 clearances. Heart should be done by a cardiologist and eyes need to be updated yearly. Be sure to ask to see the copies of clearances (or the OFA link) and never assume that they are telling you the truth (no matter who you buy the puppy from). 

In the southeast you should be able to get a well bred golden puppy from a reputable breeder out of two parents with titles and all health clearances for $1200-$1500. Anything significantly more and I would seriously question what I am paying extra for.

Reputable hobby breeders put titles on dogs to show they are worthy of representing the breed and reproducing. Conformation titles for correct build and Competition titles like obedience, hunt, agility etc. to prove that the dog has correct golden temperament and is trainable. These are qualities you want in your puppy even if you never intend to show a day in his life. I want my dog to look and act like a golden. If I'm paying over a thousand dollars for a dog, these requirements are not negotiable. Tell me what the parents of the litter have done to warrant producing puppies. Titles in previous generations are great, but I want to know what the parents have done. Health clearances in previous generations are also critical.

I noticed they are listing all their dogs as International champions and going to International Dog Shows International Dog Show Calendar is the site I found. I would ask a lot of questions about this. One of their dogs is from Skylon which is an extremely reputable kennel in Canada. I'm curious why none of the dogs have a Canadian Championship. I also notice none of the dogs has any AKC certificates or titles even thought the family says they enjoy showing in obedience. Just my 2 cents.

I looked at the contract and you need to read it carefully. " In the event of a confirmed genetic defect as listed above, a replacement puppy out of a comparable litter and of the same sex, will be offered to the buyer." You need to know this means that if your puppy needs hip replacements, they will not refund you part of the puppy price to help defray vet bills. We have people come to this forum all the time who sign puppy contracts and don't realize the implications of what they're signing. I don't want a replacement puppy if my beloved dog needs surgery, maybe a partial refund would help though.

This may be the perfect place to buy your lighter colored dog, but you will have to work extra hard on your due diligence. It's very easy to get taken advantage of when you're shopping for the extreme lightest color. If you haven't had a chance, you will want to read through all the 'stickies' on the Choosing a Breeder board. They are full of really good info. Best of luck!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Home - www.ariellgoldens.com

I saw this breeder recommended in another thread, if you looking for lighter dogs, you might look. They are further north, but her girls are beautiful and she appears to do a lot with them.


----------



## LENNYD (Feb 17, 2017)

*lenny*

Have you seen their prices!!!!!! $4,000 !!!!!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Next litter- dam is underaged and has no hip/elbow clearances. That's a huge risk in any view especially if puppies are $4k.


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

Her current questionnaire has the following prices: "First pick puppies are $4500. If there are 4 or more puppies of a sex, second pick puppies are $4300. The rest of our 7 1/2 to 8 week old puppies are $4000. What are you interested in?"

She says they have 4-5 litters a year. Wow. Do the math.... The only titles she is doing are IABCA International ($$ for title) championships, which she admits are easily obtained.


----------

